# siemens SIMATIC S7-300 PLC help please



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

Have taken a look at a machine with the above PLC, not being familiar, find myself at a loss.

The machine operates correctly but the display performs startup, does not show parameter data, from what I can gather the OP should show connection error on startup if disconnected.
no errors shown- even without connection.

Provided the data cable is present-on power on it should proceed to upload data to OP-from what little info I have.

testing the original cable I found a dead connection on the RS 485 serial connector-repaired and tests out okay.
red / green now have continuity.(only two cores and a 24 v dc connection)

For some reason we do not get expected startup error and the OP shows #### values.

The PLC itself and machine controls work perfectly.

Can enyone tell me if it could have an engineer / tamper parameter?

Lastly we have limited access due to unknown password and the chap who originally installed it did not speak English so any manuals or notes left are in German


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

sparkie said:


> Have taken a look at a machine with the above PLC, not being familiar, find myself at a loss.
> 
> The machine operates correctly but the display performs startup, does not show parameter data, from what I can gather the OP should show connection error on startup if disconnected.
> no errors shown- even without connection.
> ...


If you are not seeing parameter data i would suggest going online serially or ethernet which ever is available and taking a look at your communications settings.

You say you repaired the RS485 cable. Is that a direct serial connection to a HMI or is the RS485 converted to Ethernet and then the information is written out to the operator workstation?

Did you reboot the HMI after repairing cable?

In the HMI can you look at the communication settings and network settings and make sure they are matched with the PLC.


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

The machine has a rs485 cable which is straight serial over about a 4 meter run, the cable is the correct twin core shielded spec.

Before any repair to the cable was performed the machine had been powered down overnight, with a tester on both ends of the cable I found it to be faulty.

So after repairing it I restarted the machine and the panel fired up with it's usual startup, as we don't have the password for it we can't enter many of the options displayed on the panel.

We really could do with an installation manual and I guess that we would need a
RS232 – MPI / PPI adapter and step 7 lite ?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

The manufacturer can give you a password to access all functions. A lost password is no issue as all PLC manufaturers have the generic password. How many characters are in the password. Seems like manufactures like the digit #9. Try 9999.


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

Here are the passwords for the first 2 level
This is straight from the manual. I'm not sure if you have them or if they will work. Not sure if all this applies to your situation, but here is some info for ya.​ 
*3.1.1 Access levels*​ 
*User class* 
The SIJECT 15/16 implements a user class concept to enable certain​data areas. The user classes have protection level 1 and 2.
*User class 1 *
When setting the parameters via operator panel, the screen will display
“Enter Password, XXXX”. User should enter the password of class 1.
Factory setting for the password class 1 is *1111*. Then push the Enter
key to confirm the entry.
After Switch-On of control system, if there is no action for 5 minutes, the
system will require password entry for the second time when you operate
again.

*User class 2 *​
User class 2 requires the *password 2 *(2000) on the *Service *screen. It is
set up so as to avoid the accidental modification of function parameters
by the operator. They are the most important parameters with the
influence on the machine function. Only the service engineer has the
accessible right.
*3.1 General*
*Start-up*
*requirements *The following is required:
•*User Manual: *Operation Manual SIJECT 15/16
• *PC/PG: *Data exchange with control system
- With RS232 adapter and SIMATIC S7-300 programming tool:
for down-/upload PLC-program for SIJECT15
With MPI adapter and SIMATIC S7-300 programming tool:
for down-/upload PLC-program for SIJECT16
- With SIJECT adapter and Toolbox:
for updating system software​
• *MMC card: *can be used to transfer customer specific picture, recipe
data and PLC-program
If the CPU does not have a battery, the MMC is for the CPU to be in operation. 
CPU will go to stop mode if the MMC is remove. 

The system configuration hardware configuration + program + network configuration is stored in the MMC card. 
If you insert MMC to another CPU and power up the first action is all the data is loaded from the MMC to the CPU. 
Thus the CPU will also be password protected.
In future even all the comments will be save in the MMC thus all documentation will be store digitally.
The password is in the MMC as well
as the CPU.​

Hope this info helps,

p_logix


----------



## InControl (Mar 20, 2007)

It sure sounds like you have a profibus cable to me, not RS485. 

If it worked before, and now it doesn't, I would cut back and re-terminate both ends. Make sure the shield makes a good connection inside the connector. 

Also, assuming its profibus, see if there is a terminator switch on the back of the connectors. The last device on a profibus network should have the switch 'on'.


----------



## acercompaq (Jan 27, 2010)

dear
let's restart whole system with the order of 1st master device i.e. PLC after HMI and don;t invoke the start-up routine, let's give time gape between PLC and HMI , also wait for HMI start-up routine , write to if you face any interruption during this,

side by side make a complete drawing with soft code or parameter for both end , mention each and every thing there , 

i hope you work in hardware side of the system so, don't worries about the inside change

other wise you need system software ( step-7 , PPI CABLE, system PC)

i hope this will help out
-near


----------



## Sawdust454 (Sep 26, 2008)

Is it a Siemens HMI or something else. If it is a Siemens HMI are you running winn cc flex? The tag data could be corrupt, or it could be an addressing problem. You will need to connect to the PLC to check the connections. If your program is in german the word for connections is verbindugun.:thumbsup:


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

unfortunately the PLC would not respond to either our cable and software or Manufacturers service kit. Appears to be an issue encountered before and replaced FOC


----------



## acercompaq (Jan 27, 2010)

dear sparkie

you need direct and immediate support , you can chat with me,
i have lots of book , manuals, references, but all in big megabytes i can not upload all here

1. search online manual download and read how to secure / save the original software / program on both side in plc side yourmachine.mwl and in hmi side yourmachine.hmi 

2. try to find out the machine manufacture (not siemens) and ask the same software ( yourmachine.mwl + yourmachine.hmi ) 

actually we don't have an idea what kind of tool you have right now to coupe this situation ... i mean (hardware + software)

thanks 
best regards


----------



## Agamenon (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi! First Backup your HMI before do something.

Buy or lend S7 MPI Cable to connect your PC and use WinCC to Backup your HMI.

Then search for original Open/Close Loop project and reload again, using step 7 and WinCC integration. 

The Siject come generaly with a backup for the HMI and PLC Runtimes and Programs. 


Please Post complete Siject model, HMI, cables, etc.
:thumbsup:


----------



## bakus (Dec 17, 2010)

*Hi there,
*We have bought a plastic Injection molding machine C050708/5-1 Model BLW 178 Date 2006.6
The PLC type of the machine is "SIJECT CL 15i MODULE"
AND
SCREEN "SIJECT OP15B" firmware version 1.12.
While the machine was working, we had a blackout (current power off). After that we run again the machine, but on screen we get an error message “REAR DOOR”. With all the doors closed the same error again. 
Is there any possibility the program in PLC to have brooked up? The lamps of the PLC are OK. Run=green, Stat-0 = each second green. 
One other thing I noticed was that some values we put on screen became zero after a while.​Questions:
1) What is the method to copy the PLC-program to MMC card?
2) How can I see if I really buckup the PLC-programm to MMC card?

Thank you.


----------



## bakus (Dec 17, 2010)

*How to buckup to MMC card SIJECT15/16 Control System buckup*

*Hi there,
*We have bought a plastic Injection molding machine C050708/5-1 Model BLW 178 Date 2006.6
The PLC type of the machine is "SIJECT CL 15i MODULE"
AND
SCREEN "SIJECT OP15B" firmware version 1.12.
While the machine was working, we had a blackout (current power off). After that we run again the machine, but on screen we get an error message “REAR DOOR”. With all the doors closed the same error again. 
Is there any possibility the program in PLC to have brooked up? The lamps of the PLC are OK. Run=green, Stat-0 = each second green. 
One other thing I noticed was that some values we put on screen became zero after a while.​Questions:
1) What is the method to copy the PLC-program to MMC card?
2) How can I see if I really buckup the PLC-programm to MMC card?

Thank you.


----------



## Hunter1151 (Nov 4, 2010)

bakus said:


> Hi there,
> We have bought a plastic Injection molding machine C050708/5-1 Model BLW 178 Date 2006.6
> The PLC type of the machine is "SIJECT CL 15i MODULE"
> AND
> ...


Then check the rear door switch, verify on the plc, and a volt meter, values was lost most likely because was not retentive memory, remember plc and him programs don't magically change, there is most likely an external cause for your issue, bad input, cable, or a complete hardware failure


----------



## controls (Feb 13, 2009)

Let me try to explain what happens when you lose power on CNC machines that have safety gates,door switches.... Some of the CNC machines have safety integration circuits and safety relays... hard wired circuits cannot be disturbed without requesting a proper request to enter/open. This is also monitored in the software. What I mean is that by losing power to the entire machine, sometimes, additional steps required to recovery from it. It does not mean that something is wrong with the door switch. What you need to do is to power the machine back up, hit control power on, reset e-stops, let the controller and the machine come up. You also need to open and close the doors too. It is almost like , you requested doors to be open and you did it. 
As far as saving the program to the MMC card (Siemens S7?) , when you have the Siemens S7 program open on your laptop, one of the drop options on top tool bar gives you the option to save the PLC program to the memory card. I hope this helps.


----------

